
Show HN: Webdext – Extract listing data without coding - seagatesoft
https://github.com/seagatesoft/webdext
======
seagatesoft
Hi HN,

I recently published Webdext to Chrome Web Store. Webdext is an intelligent
web data extractor. It allows you to extract listing data (product listing,
news listing, search result) from web pages without coding your own scraper.

Features:

1\. Extract list data automatically.

Just open the web page, wait until all target elements are loaded, then click
"Intelligent Extract" button.

2\. Generate extraction rules.

Based on intelligent extraction result, Webdext can generate extraction rules.
You can use the extraction rules to extract data from other web pages having
the same layout. Data extraction using stored extraction rules will be faster
than "Intelligent Extraction" because it doesn't need to find pattern on the
web page. Webdext will just execute the rules and display the result.

Webdext was part of my Master thesis project two years ago. Initially, I
wanted to add more features (pagination handling, data extraction from detail
page, etc.) before publishing it to Chrome Web Store. However, I don't have
the time (and motivation ) to implement those features. So maybe if many
people are interested in using Webdext, I can get enough motivation to
implement those features.

Please submit your feedback here:
[https://forms.gle/uC7dXdSAP4cBCbQk7](https://forms.gle/uC7dXdSAP4cBCbQk7)
Thanks!

